# State of the collection. Or whats in your photobucket. Pictures or it doesn't count:



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

So, 
What's in the garage these days?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

You first.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nothing anybody gets too excited about. Sorry.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Bought new 1997 Breezer Jet Stream w/ Breezer rigid fork
Recently rescued 82 Stumpy
Bought but not picked up 96ish Rock Lobster
Bought new but in pieces 96 Trek 8500 bonded Easton EA70 hardtail

Non VRC
Salsa Spearfish
Soon to be complete SS Orbea Hydro


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Well I have two projects right now......one road one a fixed gear bikepacker.

I know this place is called "mountain bike review" but this is a frame I love, an old mid 80's Bridgestone. I just blasted it, used a scotch brite wheel on her, and got it primed tonight, really looking forward to having it back on the road 









Second project in an old Peugeot roadbike that I've used on and off as a commuter and now going to make it a fixed gear bikepacking rig. Should be fun, have a Surly 36h black wheelset for her, just need to braise on some canti studs and make a frame bag, then I should be good!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Aemmer said:


> So,
> What's in the garage these days?


XC Pro build to begin ... one of these days. Yeah yeah I know Hula hoops on the wall ... yes one is VRC ...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*How About Change?*

How about looking at how much a collection has changed? Here is my list of bikes from the end of 2005. I've added a lot since then, but it's interesting to look at what I've gotten rid of or are now on their way out the door (marked with an X). At the time my collection was more about what crossed my path rather than what I sought out. My interests now are a lot more focused, and the bikes are from an earlier era.

Bike List 2005: (X's - bikes gone)

X 83 Stumpjumper (24" wheels)
X 88 Yeti FRO
X 86 Stumpjumper
X 88 Ibis Trials Comp
X 91 Yeti Ultimate
91 Bontrager Race
X 91 Kestrel CSX
X 92 Goat Deluxe (it just appeared one day)
X 92 Browning/Goat WTR SS
X 92 McMahon Ti
X 93 Manitou FS
X 93 Santana Moda
X 94 EWR Mod Trials
X 94 Amp B-1
X 96 Bontrager Race
96 Mantis Profloater
96 Project Bike
X 97 Dirt Research Tandem
98 Vario Stock Trials
X 99 Yeti DH-8
X 01 Ritchey NiTi
01 Curtlo ST

700c wheeled:
85 Eddy Merckx
X 85 Zinn TT
89 Tomassini fixed
X 92 Trek 5200
96 Ibis Ti Road
X 97 Slingshot CX
97 Ibis CX


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

In the garage(s) today...

(Edit, will add photos as I get the urge, and the internet is running a wee bit quicker...)

Complete - MTB

1991 Raleigh Technium







1991 Alpine Stars CroMega
1995 Kona Hei Hei







1996 GT LTS
2001 KHS Softail (set up as singlespeed)







2001 Santa Cruz Superlight
2003 Santa Cruz Bullit
2005 Soma Groove (set up a fully rigid singlespeed)
2010 Santa Cruz Superlight
2010 Rocky Mountain Hammer 29er (set up as rigid singlespeed)

Frames - MTB

199? Shogun Trailbreaker
1992 Apollo Team
1996 Mountain Cycle Moho
1996 Diamond Back WCF4.1
1996 (?) Azonic T1
1997 GT LTS
1998 Barracuda Cuda Cat XC
1999 Mountain Cycle San Andreas








Road - Complete

1980 Colnago Super
1990 De Rosa SLX







1991 Clamont
1992 Clamont Professional
1992 Merckx TT
1996 Frezoni







2001 Sintesi Enigma

Road - Frames

199? MBK Triathlon
1985 Raleigh Record
1985 De Rosa

Then there's the BMX collection...

Grumps


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Alas, no group shots at the moment. But my current stable is a svelte one:

1975 Witcomb USA
1981 Chris Chance Criterium
1982 Venus Finest Racer NJS
1988 Fisher CR-7
1991 Team Fat Chance Yo Eddy
1991 Wicked Fat Chance
1991 Monster Fat Chance
1992 Klein Rascal
1998 WTB Phoenix
2009 IF Crown Jewel SE


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

94 Specialized Stumpjumper Steel 
93 Bridgestone MB3
92 GT Zaskar 
90 Gt Avalanche,
94 GT Zaskar
Redline Fifty Five elevated 
96 Trek 930
87 Fisher Montare
89 Miyata Quickcross
2002 Fisher Sugar
2008 Raleigh XXIXg
1996 Bianchi TSXUL Reparto C frame/build
1989 Kestrel 200 SC 

In the process of thinning to 6 bikes built the way I want for purpose. Want to spend less time wrenching , more riding. Then there is my wife's and two kids road and mountain bikes bikes I end up doing all the work on............Having to move bikes out of the bike room to work on a bike sucks.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

My current line up:

1983 Goat Deluxe (Frame out for repair and a bin full of parts)

1985 Cannondale (waiting on stem)

1986 Ritchey Team Comp (missing a few parts)
1986 Yeti FRO

1989 Yeti Ultimate

1991 Gecko Y-File (middle of rebuild)

1992 Mantis XCR-EC

1993 Mantis Pro Floater (waiting to go out for repair)

1991 Ibis SS (going out for repaint have complete XC Pro kit)


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Good stuff. DC it interesting to see how things change over time. Hopefully a continuous trading up until one has the perfect set. Be it one bike or several. I am intrigued with the fillet brazed pre suspension N Ca. built bikes from the 80's with an influence mainly on Ritchey's. Along with that, all the early bikes are also pretty intriguing (kinda goes together but not quite). I figure I will be done collecting when I have a quality example that fits from each of these builders, while keeping in mind limited garage space. In the mean time, I am never against finding a sweet donor/rider/trader to hang on to for a while and then use however will benefit the ultimate goal. I suppose my definition of quality is different from others also.

Most of these have been all seen before:

The Americans. My youngest sons Comp Lite, as found on CL. His neighborhood cruiser and do everything bike. The 93 Comp Lite, Re- living a bike I had in the early 90's. The Rodriguez tandem. Been with me for over 20 years. Seen many builds. My wife lost interest when we got her a road bike. Hasn't seen much use in a few years. Contemplating restoring it to it's original 1990 Mtb build.:



The Champion. A horrible rider but such a cool piece of early history. Just got a second Uniroyal Nobby for this. Someday it will be complete:




CIOCC. With the addition of the Ritchey road bike and a new Pinarello a few years ago, I think this one will be leaving soon. My first road bike. I got it back in the 80's:



Mountain Goat. Actually much more complete than this old photo. Need to find proper decals someday if it's going to make the final cut:



Pinarello + Campy. The bike I wanted back in the 80's but couldn't afford. Got the 600 equipped CIOCC instead. I am not worthy:



Grail bike. been lost at the paint shop for a half of year (mental note, call paint shop):



Original grail bike. Just recently finished. Wait, Hmm... needs seatpost:



Latest addition. After I finish riding it for a while, it will get a proper build:



My favorite vintage rider:



Local. Unique. One of many bikes I wanted BITD:



One of these days I will get this together, patina and all, and when I do, I will probably purge the over restored and not quite era correct DX:



A fine neighborhood cruiser:



Because sometimes you just want to ride modern:



Old bike modern build. Future makeover no doubt:



Not mine but taking up a hook in the garage. The older kids vintage bike:



Along with that space taker is my wifes Specialized road bike, The oldest kids Ibis Alibi, his lake jumper, and his old need to purge Trek. Middle son has the Yeti, Sinister, and his old BMX. Youngest son has the American, his old Trek, and BMX.

Thats most of them. Don't get me going on the donor bikes in the corner.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

So far in the bike closet:
4) 1996/7 ControlTech Team Issue FS bikes
1) 1997 ControlTech Team Issue hardtail
1) 1994 Girvin ProFlex 756
1) 1996 Amp Research FS bike
1) 1999 Litespeed Ti hardtail


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Vintage complete
2 Retrotecs one blue, one red 
Salsa Ala Carte
Bontrager Race Lite
Bontrager Ti
Klein Pinnacle
Mountain Goat WTR
Steve Potts CCR
Ritchey P-23
Steelman
Ibis SS
Fat Chance 
Fat Chance Yo Eddy
Fat Chance Buck Shaver
Specialized Stumpjumper Team
Tamarac
Miyata Alumicross


Vintage frames
Yeti FRO Pro (next one to get my attention)
Yeti Sherpa
GT Zaskar
Specialized FSR

Older but not quite vintage
Salsa El Mariachi
Spot Singlespeed
Surly Cross Check


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a shelf, not a garage, sadly.

On the shelf are a bunch of Cunninghams, a newsboy and a couple Phoenixes. The regular riders are in the hallway - Cunningham road bike, Moots Vamoots CR, Cervelo RS Team, Ti Phoenix and Potts 29er.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DC.... Can we see the Ibis Ti Road?

my line up has not changed:
Ibis mojo w/ Bomber fork.
Fat Chance Wicked. all rigid.
Mikkelsen w/ specialized steel fork.
97 steel Pinarello Vuelta built w/ campy Daytona/Record. (the one i am riding the most)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> You first.


Lol!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer
Terrible One Barcode
Brooklyn Machine Works Park Bike
Bianchi Pista
Some gorgeous, lugged road frame from the late '70s that nobody has I've asked has been able to identify. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Not much compared to most here but, currently chillen with the following:

1988 MB1 - ready to ride
1995 P-22 - ready to ride
1993 Zaskar - ready to ride
1991 Stumpjumper Comp - needs correct tires and the original fork to be 100% complete, then ready to ride
2009 Stumpjumper Pro - purring and always ready to ride!


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

A quick shot of the aforementioned Breezer Jet Stream. I removed the Control Tech stem from the original build in favor of a less racy option, Ti Tech bar is still in place! Got it and the 82 Stumpy out for a family ride yesterday, both were pulling little ones!


----------



## sfpt (Jul 24, 2007)

Working on a big reorganization at the moment but heres a photo of a corner of my bike cave from a few months ago.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Epic bike cave! I see a Breezer peaking its head in the pic!


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

ya..but that breezer (purple frame) is lookin a bit odd...is it a beam bike?...that top tube looks to be headed in a weird direction.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

New house, more places to put stuff. About a month ago:



One of them is a Honda. :thumbsup: Hanging frames have since been moved along. Wojcik and Marinoni were out in the garage. Just added an '88 Cannondale SM700 that became an instant daily rider:



So current stash is: Newsboy/Sidewinder cruiser, Marinoni Moose, Ritchey Timber Comp, Ritchey Ascent, Cannondale SM700, Teesdale/Quintana Roo Superform (TT bike), Monster Fat, Trek 1000, Santana Moda, Intense Uzzi, Wojcik Soft-Trac FS, Cannondale M400.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm down to just 2 bikes. But I'm still shopping....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice Team Stumpy.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice Team Stumpy.


Thanks, Once I saw it, I had to have it. But, man, it's very pink. Not sure what my fellow trail riders think when they see me on that thing. People seem to avert their eyes. hahahahah.

Sweet ride though. And very light. I put some 1.5 tires on it, and it really rolls. Handlebars were toast when I got it so I'm trying to decide on replacements. Running flats right now and they're fine, but I think I'm going back with the stock looking silver risers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> Thanks, Once I saw it, I had to have it. But, man, it's very pink. Not sure what my fellow trail riders think when they see me on that thing. People seem to avert their eyes. hahahahah.
> 
> Sweet ride though. And very light. I put some 1.5 tires on it, and it really rolls. Handlebars were toast when I got it so I'm trying to decide on replacements. Running flats right now and they're fine, but I think I'm going back with the stock looking silver risers.


Laying waste to onlookers with modern bikes usually shuts them up.

Not sure I'd call those bikes light. 1.5 tires sounds pretty sketchy to me too.

There's only one way to build a bike like that.....stock.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree the way to go is stock. I've got the correct seat, and it looks like the seat post clamp will accomodate that spring seatpost drop? like the one in your pic. I'll look for one of those to put on it. Love the tomaselli brakes, but this one didn't have them. I'm still looking for a handlebar like the one in your pic? Any reccomendations are appreciated. Typical 1.95 tires won't fit. I think specialized put the first one out w/1.5, so that's why I went that way. Feels right. And I think thats the standard cross tire now? I kind of think of this as the first cross. Is that accurate?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> I agree the way to go is stock. I've got the correct seat, and it looks like the seat post clamp will accomodate that spring seatpost drop? like the one in your pic. I'll look for one of those to put on it. Love the tomaselli brakes, but this one didn't have them. I'm still looking for a handlebar like the one in your pic? Any reccomendations are appreciated. Typical 1.95 tires won't fit. I think specialized put the first one out w/1.5, so that's why I went that way. Feels right. And I think thats the standard cross tire now? I kind of think of this as the first cross. Is that accurate?


They came with 1.75" Tri-Cross (Specialized) tires, but those seem to be very hard to find in my experience. Try some Ritchey Force 1.9 tires. They are fairly narrow for their size and look to fit on the MOMBAT bike above. They also work pretty good. I believe I have some extras if you're interested.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

The collection is in disarray since I'm working to consolidate everything to the basement since we are turning our garage to an "in law apartment". I'm putting together a hanging storage system for bikes and racks for parts and then can start restoring bikes.

That said, it has two of these in pretty good shape:









One of these in almost new condition:









And five of my favorite bike:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

sfpt said:


> Working on a big reorganization at the moment but heres a photo of a corner of my bike cave from a few months ago.


Amazing setup! What's the purple orb?

My collection is depressingly spartan right now. I'm still working on building the workspace, but once it's finished bikes will be paying me to live there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

*Teaser*

Only project in the works.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Only project in the works.
> View attachment 794070


Hey hey...this is posting up the full collection, not part of a project.  Post up!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

You show me yours I'll show you mine


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Come on Shawn! Up with pics!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> Come on Shawn! Up with pics!!


Haha, you next chump!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Will be taking a seminar on how to do that at the end of May. I am going to be such a photo posting fool. You don't even know.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Late to the party, but I don't check in here very often and I missed this thread until now. In order from oldest to newest:

1936 Shelby hybrid clunker









1982 Ritchey McKinley Charlie Kelley tribute bike









1982ish Unknown Builder bike (no one has been able to identify the builder, including the guys who were building at the time)









1985 Ritchey Timber Wolf (with a Timber Comp build)









1987 Cunningham Indian









1993 Bontrager Race Lite (my first MTB, purchased in '94, restored in '07)









1996 Steelman Eurocross (cyclocross, the original 29'er )









1996 WTB Phoenix SE (still waiting on a new Type II fork from Steve Potts)









1996 WTB Phoenix (this is the original single speed set up, at Steve Potts' now to get converted to geared)









2012 Breezer Cloud 9 Elite (not vintage, but the name is so I'm throwing it on this list anyway to do a little advertising for Joe :thumbsup









There are a couple more project bikes that aren't together and I don't have photos of, but they can wait till next year's thread.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

gm1230126's 30 Days of GT Forum | Retrobike

30 of 46 with another 20 hanging in the frame room....some day.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> gm1230126's 30 Days of GT Forum | Retrobike
> 
> 30 of 46 with another 20 hanging in the frame room....some day.


I looked at your first bike from January 1st (thread is locked?). Those shifters are from ~1980-1981 so a bit early for that bike. And there is no left shifter with that version. The right side was used left as well. It was made for a 1x5 drivetrain like on a cruiser.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I looked at your first bike from January 1st (thread is locked?).


That thread was never open to anyone put the poster. After it was posted I got of flood of responses from people offering me the left shifter. Did receive one but still need to get it mounted and strung.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> That thread was never open to anyone put the poster. After it was posted I got of flood of responses from people offering me the left shifter. Did receive one but still need to get it mounted and strung.


I had that same bike, but in blue. When I upgraded it to XT SIS drive train in 1987, I kept the original shifters in my tool box. I installed the left shifter from mt GT on my main bike several years ago and still ride with it to this day.


----------

